# [SOLVED] Change mount name.

## Rede

Hey guys,

I am wondering if I can change the name of one of my mounted hard drives, it is the one containing windows vista. When mounted it shows up as "34.5 GB Volume". Here is my fstab:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sdb1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sdb3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sdb2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro,user   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# Other Drives...

/dev/sda1      /mnt/windows   ntfs-3g      users,uid=1000   0 0

/dev/sdc1      /mnt/files   ntfs-3g      users,uid=1000   0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0
```

The mount I am talking about is "/dev/sda1", however "/dev/sdc1" mounts as "Files". Is this possibly because the hard drive is called "Files" under Vista?

If anyone has a solution please let me know.

ThanksLast edited by Rede on Sat Jul 05, 2008 1:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## richard.scott

All you need to do is create a new directory and remount your device i.e.

```
# umount /mnt/files

# cd /mnt

# rmdir files

# mkdir vista
```

then change the /mnt/files to be /mnt/vista in your /etc/fstab and remount:

```
# mount /mnt/vista
```

As this is in /etc/fstab this will be automatically mounted when you reboot.

----------

## Rede

I think you miss read my post. Although you said to pretty much just rename the files folder, it is the /mnt/windows which is not coming up as windows. Well it does remain "windows" but on the desktop and in computer it comes up as "34.5 GB Volume".

So the name of the folder where it is getting mounted is not the problem.

Sorry if that doesn't seem to make sense.

----------

## danomac

Yes, hal normally uses the volume label when naming the icons. If you set a volume label on each partition, it should work. If not, you can configure hal to use a specific name.

IMO it's easiest to set a volume name. With my USB key, I set the volume label as "KINGSTON" and this is how it appears in KDE's media center.

----------

## Rede

How do I set a volume name? I know I set Files on Vista, so would I just do the same for my C: Drive?

----------

## danomac

That depends on the type of partition.

I've never tried labeling NTFS partitions in linux... but for FAT32 emerge mtools and look at the tool 'mlabel'.

For ext2/3 drives, use e2label.

----------

## Rede

Yeah it is NTFS. I will switch back to Vista in the near future and see if changing it there does anything.

Thanks for the replies guys.

----------

## niceness

Try ntfslabel (emerge sys-fs/ntfsprogs). It does exactly what you need.

----------

## Rede

Ok thanks, I am emerging it now.

Will post if it does what I want.

----------

## Rede

So I just got "ntfslabel (emerge sys-fs/ntfsprogs)".

When I ran "ntfslabel -v /dev/sda1 windows" I got the following:

```

Access is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.

The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which

could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.

You can use force option to avoid this check, but this is not recommended

and may lead to data corruption.

```

So I unmounted it and ran the same command again which then gave me the following:

```

Please boot into Windows TWICE, or use the 'force' option.

NOTE: If you had not scheduled check and last time accessed this volume

using ntfsmount and shutdown system properly, then init scripts in your

distribution are broken. Please report to your distribution developers

(NOT to us!) that init scripts kill ntfsmount or mount.ntfs-fuse during

shutdown instead of proper umount.

```

Is it safe to use the suggested force option?

----------

## Rede

Never mind guys, after going back into Vista and changing the volume name there it solved the problem.

----------

